# Shares magazine back from the dead?



## Flathead Flick (16 April 2007)

I heard a rumour from a good source that Shares mag is making a comeback - but online instead of as a magazine. I followed the link I was given - www.compareshares.com.au - but all it says is "coming soon". Does anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## CitySlicker (19 April 2007)

Flathead Flick said:


> I heard a rumour from a good source that Shares mag is making a comeback - but online instead of as a magazine. I followed the link I was given - www.compareshares.com.au - but all it says is "coming soon". Does anyone else know anything about this?




I hadn't heard Flathead, but a Google search gives you: 

www.compareshares.com.au/index.php

Don't know if it's Shares magazine...but its a pretty massive site. 

CitySlicker


----------



## Flying Fish (19 April 2007)

good site thanks


----------



## Flathead Flick (21 April 2007)

CitySlicker said:


> I hadn't heard Flathead, but a Google search gives you:
> 
> www.compareshares.com.au/index.php
> 
> ...




You're right, it IS massive. Great stuff. Thanks for the sneaky way in. FF


----------



## Flathead Flick (20 June 2007)

*I was right (heh heh) Re: Shares mag back from the dead?*



Flathead Flick said:


> I heard a rumour from a good source that Shares mag is making a comeback - but online instead of as a magazine. I followed the link I was given - www.compareshares.com.au - but all it says is "coming soon". Does anyone else know anything about this?




Ha ha - my sources were correct. I Sorry, couldn't help myself 

Looks like the site is up now. And it IS the old Shares magazine crew, plus some AFR writers. Best part is, it's free - not sure why...


----------



## porkpie324 (21 June 2007)

Just checked out the cmpareshares sight, read a story on a queensland CFD trader called 'Kraa', who gives  talks on CFD trading, how can I contact Kraa, porkpie


----------

